# A good dessert for the bbq's this weekend



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

My Favorite Key Lime Pie Recipe

Ingredients
-1.5 c graham cracker crumbs (make sure you get the original graham crackers not the honey ones in the blue box)
- 1/2 c granulated sugar
- 4tbsp of butter (unsalted)
- 1 c freshly squeezed key lime juice
- 2 eggs
- 2 14oz cans of sweet and condensed milk
- 1 tbsp of key lime zest

Preheat oven to 375

Graham Cracker Pie Crust: Mix graham cracker crumbs, sugar, and butter together by hand and press mixture into a pie plate. Bake for 20 minutes, let the crust cool before filling.

Lower oven to 325

Key Lime Filling: Mix condensed milk, lime juice, 1/2tbsp of lime zest and eggs until well blended. Poor into pie shell and bake for 15 minutes.

Cool in the fridge for a couple hours then top with whipped cream and the rest of the lime zest.

This is one of my favorites in the summer!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I like pie.


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> I like pie.


Well then why don't you make one for yourself. Its very easy :doowapsta


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Don't know what it's call.... but easy and everyone thinksyou slaved over a hot stove to make it..can use Peach if you want ..Goes great with Homemade Blue Bell . This is a great cobbler...

2- 21oz cans of Apple pie filling (find on baking isle)
1- white cake mix
cinnamon
1- can sprite or 7-up
1 -greased alum pan 

Spray alum pan
Pour in cans of Apple filling and sprinkle with cinnamon
Spread Dry cake mix over apples
Pour 1 can of Sprite over cake mix
Sprinkle with more cinnamon (don' be shy)
Cut stick of Real Butter into squares and space out on top of Cobbler.
Bake at 350 degrees until ready (bout 45mins)


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Banana Pud'n


----------

